# Flat screen TV screws?



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry if this is the wrong area. I have a wall mount but it appears to use 5/16" head less screws. I cannot seem to find them at Lowes. It also could be metric. Does anyone know what they are? It seems like most flat screen TVs have screw holes on the back for them. Thanks. 

Frank Lardino


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, not really sure what a headless screw is. If you remove the head of a screw, it is a stud and you use nuts to clamp something together. If there are means to drive the screw such as an internal hex, it is a set screw or simply, a screw with an internal hex drive.

can you describe what you are looking for a bit better?

are all the threads of the same type and pitch? what does it screw into and what is attached to what using these screws?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

FrankL said:


> 5/16" head less screws. I cannot seem to find them at Lowes.


http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=1125439&ucst=t


----------



## gdoucette (May 27, 2010)

Surprised your wall mount didn't come with the screws you need. Mine came with a massive pouch with every possible fastener to match whatever brand TV you are hanging. I used four, and I still have about 200 others, you know, in case I buy another, bigger TV.


----------

